# 2011 KHS Alite 500 or 2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc



## iignite (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello, new to the forum and biking as well. I am planning to buy a hardtail for trail riding, I have narrowed it down to two bikes due to pricing. 

My choices are 2011 KHS Alite 500 or 2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc.

ALITE 500 SPECS
Bicycle Type	Mountain bike, front suspension
MSRP (new)	$659.95
Weight	Unspecified
Sizes	15", 17", 19"
Colors	Sub Lime
Item ID	23391

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Alloy
Fork Brand & Model	Spinner 300LC
Fork Material	Single
Rear Shock	Not applicable

Components
Component Group	Shimano mix
Brakeset	Bengal Cable Disc brakes, Alloy linear levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Alivio 9S
Front Derailleur	Shimano Alivio
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Alivio 9S
Crankset	Truvativ E400, 22/32/44 teeth
Pedals	Wellgo resin w/steel cage w/boron axle
Bottom Bracket	TruVativ Power Spline
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	9-speed, 11 - 34 teeth
Chain	KMC Z99
Seatpost	Alloy Micro Adjust
Saddle	KHS Sport Dual Density
Handlebar	Alloy
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Alloy
Headset	1 1/8" Cane Creek ahead

Wheels
Hubs	Alloy
Rims	Weinmann XTB-26
Tires	26 x 1.95" Kenda Tomac Small Block 8
Spoke Brand	14ga. (2.0mm)
Spoke Nipples	Unspecified


HARDROCKS DISC SPEC

Bicycle Type	Mountain
MSRP (new)	$690.00
Weight 
Sizes 15.5, 17.5, 19, 21, 23
Colors Black/Red/White, Gray/Silver/White
Item ID	1000290

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction 
Frame Tubing Material	A1 Premium Aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	SR Suntour XCM
Fork Material 
Rear Shock	UNSPECIFIED rear shock

Components
Component Group 
Brakeset	Avid BB5 mechanical disc
Shift Levers	SRAM X4 8spd
Front Derailleur	Shimano Altus
Rear Derailleur	SRAM X4 8spd
Crankset	SR Suntour with Octalink
Pedals	Compostie
Bottom Bracket	Shimano Octalink 68
BB Shell Width 
Rear Cogs 
Chain	KMC X-8
Seatpost	Alloy 30.9
Saddle	Body Geometry Hardrock 143mm
Handlebar	Alloy Flat Bar
Handlebar Extensions 
Handlebar Stem	Forged 6061 Alloy 25.4
Headset	1 1/8" threadless

Wheels
Hubs	UNSPECIFIED front hub UNSPECIFIED rear hub
Rims	Alex HR Disc 29"
Tires	Specialized Fast Trak LK Sport



Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

How much of a discount are you getting on the KHS? 

Over all they are both extremely entry level at ~same component level. One is a 26 and the other is a 29er which will ride considerably differently. 

Ride both, but I wouldn't be jumping out of my seat for either "deal" get what ever feels best. 

So why are you picking between these two?


----------



## iignite (Jan 28, 2012)

Mostly because of price range. First year going in, so I wanna get the basics with riding. I did have a norco pinnacle but I found out that it was only good for riding on the street since I would bottom out going off a curb. 
Regardless, would you guys recommend anything within the 500/600 range? or if anything, out of those two? I'm leaning towards the KHS.


----------



## iignite (Jan 28, 2012)

I forgot to add, they are both 26"


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

I think $500 26" mountain bikes are the best first bike for anyone. If you spend less money you will find some of the parts just don't work or will not last. Don't spend more then $500 on a bike like this because every brand make them and these bikes are everywhere.

Here's a small list of good beginners bikes:
Storm 6 Norco Bicycles
Aspect 40 SCOTT Sports
Revel 1 (Black/Blue) Giant Bicycles
3700_disc Trek Bicycle
Hardrock Sport Disc Specialized


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

maxforce said:


> I think $500 26" mountain bikes are the best first bike for anyone. If you spend less money you will find some of the parts just don't work or will not last. Don't spend more then $500 on a bike like this because every brand make them and these bikes are everywhere.
> 
> Here's a small list of good beginners bikes:
> Storm 6 Norco Bicycles
> ...


Don't get a single wall rim. Just go into all the bike shops around your area tell them you have 600 dollars to spend and want to do some XC riding. If something jumps out at you buy that. If not I would buy for bikesdirect.


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

This bike is amazing for the price
Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 400HT


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

maxforce said:


> This bike is amazing for the price
> Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 400HT


I would avoid if you are going to do the BD route you get a bike with better components then that one.

I would still drop around 600. There are some really nice bikes available for that.


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

This bike is twice the price Gravity BaseCamp 3.0 but only a little bit better. I personally would still get the Motobecane 400HT (or two of them!)


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

The entire drive train on that bike is considerably better. The fork is considerably better... (Still crappy, but reliable). Let me guess this is the bike you chose to buy? It is an okay bike for the price but nothing jumps out. I also think that you choose one of the wost bikes at that price range.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Windsor Cliff 4900 Mountain Bikes
Mountain Bikes - MTB - Dawes Haymaker 1500

these are two of the best bikes under 500. I think you should have spent that extra 90 dollars.


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

My tips for buying a first bike.

You don't want to spend too much money because you don't even know if you like mountain biking yet. After you get a feel for the sport you will know if you like XC,AM,DH or FR and you will have to choose your suspension length and wheel size. But for a first bike buy a simple 26inch front suspension bike with 80-100mm travel.

You can buy a cheap mountain bike from you local department store or from ebay for $80-$200 but will the bike give you a feel for the sport? No. These bikes are so cheap that some parts of them don't work very well and the other parts just don't work.

When buying your first bike there are a few design features to look out for. These are the parts that makeup your standard modern mountain bike.

Aluminium frame. Cheap aluminium is lighter than cheap steal and will not rust.
Threadless headset. Perfect for swapping forks and stems in the future.
Sealed cartridge bottom bracket. Lasts a long time and doesn't need adjusting.
Disc brakes. Works when wet and muddy and can easily be upgraded in the future.
Suspension forks. Just make sure they move all the way down and all the way back up again smoothly without bottoming out. (even when you jump on them really hard)
Shimano Acera or better and Sram X4 or better. Cheaper parts will make you frustrated.
Crankset with a granny gear (22 or 24 teeth)
Freehub and not a freewheel.
Double wall rims for strength
Stainless steel spokes.
Also you could look out for few extras like the handlebars, stem, seatpost, rims and crankarms being made out of aluminium.

PS I don't own a Motobecane 400HT but it ticks all the boxes for only $299


----------



## Gmeech99 (Jan 31, 2012)

So many bikes to choose from. How do you decide. New, used, Size, Frame, Tires, etc.


----------



## Gmeech99 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am thinking about getting the HARDROCKS DISC SPEC

What bike would be comp to this price range new?


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

For your price range and level of bike you are looking at, if you go the online bd route, the 700HT is a great starter bike, with good comparable components to the ones above and is less than the two you have picked. It is $550.

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 700HT

This is a higher level bike than the 400

I bought this one and love it about a month ago. The reviews are great on this bike.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

Gmeech99 said:


> So many bikes to choose from. How do you decide. New, used, Size, Frame, Tires, etc.


You decide from new and used simply based upon your budget and how good of a deal you are getting.

Deciding on size and frame is easy. You will go to the bike shop and ride everything in your price range and ride some above your price range. Repeat.

If something jumps out that you love buy that. If you just feel OKAY about the bike I would go the bikedirect route.

All tires will suck on beginner bikes. All forks will suck on beginner bikes.


----------



## iignite (Jan 28, 2012)

I ended up with the KHS from my LBS, the guys were great there and really helped me out. As for going online, I live in Canada, so shippng a bike would pretty much negate all savings (duties and shipping).

I tested it out a couple before I bought it and found it was it was the best fit for my body style. Im a pretty light guy so getting something lighter than the rest was also a bonus. Also, the 9 gears made riding through different speeds much easier. 

Seeing as its a first bike, I'm glad to be learning off this bike. Makes me feel like a kid again


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

You will love the Alivio gears, they are silky smooth.

How does the fork feel over large bumps?

How much does it weigh? How much did you pay?

Sorry about all the questions, it's just KHS is a brand I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## iignite (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup, gears feel awesome! As for the fork, it is still an entry level bike, so don't expect a bike within this price range have excellent dampening. Now the KHS, I find it is still a little soft, even on the hardest setting, but I never bottom out. Regardless, I still don't think I'm going to utilize it to its full potential.
As for weight, I didnt really measure it, but I will when I get a chance.
I paid roughly 525CAD with a bunch of goodies from my LBS. I did find cheaper prices elsewhere, but the customer service sealed the deal.


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

You did well. You got them to knock off $135 and got some freebies too! Post some pics when you get it all setup


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

iignite said:


> Mostly because of price range. First year going in, so I wanna get the basics with riding. I did have a norco pinnacle but I found out that it was only good for riding on the street since I would bottom out going off a curb.
> Regardless, would you guys recommend anything within the 500/600 range? or if anything, out of those two? I'm leaning towards the KHS.


out of those two im partial to the specialized, if you can turn a wrench i encourage you to look at the motobecane 700 ht on bikes direct, much nicer components, I just got a new 700 ht shipped to me for 499 bucks...... also anything phantom trail or higher on their site is a good buy. goodluck....

bikesdirect.com then click mtb

SORRY just realized you already bought a bike, goodluck with the khs, enjoy dude!:thumbsup:


----------

